# Amitriptyline/Imodium/Peppermint



## caliprod (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi everyone. I just came across this site today and it's relief to know I'm not the only one with the same problems and concerns re: IBS-D. I was diagnosed with IBS-D a few months ago after seeing my gastroenterologist a few times (including once for a colonoscopy). For the past few months, I've taken one Imodium at night and its helped a bit. I usually had the biggest issue with D in the morning, and the nightly Imodium has helped. I've also been much more careful with my diet (no dairy, caffeine, coffee, alcohol, carbonated beverages, etc.). But sometimes later in the day, I have problems with D and gas. My doctor recommended I start taking a very low dosage of the anti-depressant Amitriptyline. He also said I could continue taking the Imodium nightly for the time being (and possibly longer). Has anyone been on Amitriptyline ? How well did it work? And has anyone tried the combination of the anti-depressant with Imodium? I've also been doing a more reading on www....com and the site recommends peppermint tea and enteric coated peppermint pills. What has been people's experience with these? All the info on calcium sounds great. I may try that as well since Fiber just seams to make things worse for me. Thank you in advance for any insight!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi caliprod & welcome,I too, suffer with IBS-D and take amitriptyline (10 mg before bed). Amitriptyline has many uses (under 50 mg) other than SSRI?.. my daughter takes if for migraines, and I for IBS reasons. I also am prescribed effexor 75 mg per day to calm my stomach.Loperamide (Imodium) I take when necessary... every day, ha ha. I also take 100 mg of dicetel and have on hand, ativan & buscopan for the abdominal attacks I frequently get. I know the pain with rocking back & forth on the toilet trying to get relief and/or, having to know where washrooms are everywhere! I carry a briefcase type of bag with 2 pairs of underwear, meds, face cloth & plastic bag, creams/ointments and a roll of toilet paper.I have no difficulties nor side effects with the above medications. I drink lots of water and even my 2 cups of coffee in the morning!  I have no problems with dairy except the very creamy ice cream available. I have stop colas though... not the best for you anyways. I am not into alternative therapies however, I do take a multivitamin, 1,000 mg of salmon & fish oils (Omega-3) every other day with 10,000 IUs of halibut liver oil the off day. I bought some OTC Jamieson Lacto... Acidophilus (probiotic) that contains 2 billion active cells though, my disability health consultant says I am throwing my money away. She recommends the 20-35 billion active cells probiotics found in health food store's refridgerator. I have not bought any as they are very expensive. FYI, in the Probiotics forum there is a lot of positive talk about "Align". I'll try this next as soon as I deplete by OTC stuff.Sorry, not fond of any teas. I take a tbsp of Metamucil/Benefibre daily along with some grounded flaxseed. This is about as far I've got with supplements.This site is my life-line. I've met many fellow sufferers. Good luck my friend.Tony (nice guy in rural Saskatchewan, Canada)


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm on amitriptyline. I was on it for about 6 months, and went off because I didn't think it was doing anything. I just started on it again last week - I've gotten a lot worse and I think it may have been because I went off of it! But a word of warning - the first week or two on it, I feel like I'm going out of my mind. I'm emotional and I get easily confused. Your doctor will probably advise you to wean yourself onto it with 5 mg increments. But even when I do that, I still feel nutty the first week or two after starting it. It's usually not enough to keep me from living my life normally, but just be prepared for that.I can (and do) still take Imodium when I need it, while on the amitriptyline. All in all, every day I take amitriptyline, probiotics, calcium, peppermint, iron (it's constipating if I get the right formula, i.e. without magnesium added), and bentyl (and this is just my IBS meds! I have a zillion more I take for other things). Imodium when needed - sometimes that means every day for weeks at a time, but I try not to take it when I don't have to because I'm already taking so much! If I'm on the fence about it, I try to take pepto bismal because it's less intense.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I was taking amitriptyline and neurontin for a nerve condition I had and was having IBS-C. When I went off those I started getting IBS-D! I don't know if it was just coincidence or what but I definitely connect the change to that. I think amitriptyline can cause intestinal symptoms as a side effect? Neither of those did anything for the IBS pain either which I would have thought they would have helped with since it's nerves.As for peppermint tea, I drink it daily. It feels like its soothing my insides, if that makes any sense, but I can't say that it's changed my life. If my stomach feels funny though, after drinking tea it feels a little better.


----------



## John1988 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi there,I'm on Amitriptyline at the moment after being recommended it by a consulatant.I first started with Meberverine ( Not an Anti-depresant ) then Buscopan but they both didn't stop my diarohea.So the doctor moved me onto Amitriptyline which for the first few weeks drove me nearly insane..I got realy easily confused about stuff, I got upset very easily, But then it went away.The Amitrip helps my guts feel more relaxed and lessens the pain when I have an IBS attack ( Causing me to rush to the toilet ) I started with 10mg but I didn't think that was enough, So then I went up to 20mg but still was getting attacks..So the doctor has now put me up to 25mg ( One tablet ) which didn't seem to be helping but over the past couple of weeks I've noticed my guts calming down alot and the IBS attacks decreasing.I also take Fybogel with my breakfast and last meal of the day to stop " Sloppy Stools " as I like to call them.I don't drink any teas though


----------

